# Atomix Vapes - Juice Reviews



## 6ghost9 (27/8/15)

My personal reviews on the product!

Company: Atomix Vapes
Product Name: Candy Man







Mod: Sigelei 150w
Watts/Volts: 30w

Atomiser: Smok TFV4
Coil Resistance: 0.2, dual coil Kanthal A1 26g
Wicking Material: Japanese cotton

Strength: 3mg
Blend: 70/30 VG
Price: R 120 
Website: http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/

Website blurb:

This 70/30 mix of sweet gummy candy and cotton surprises will take you back to when you were a little vapelit looking to munch down on all the candy in the store.

Reviewer Notes:

From the 1st smell this stuff was awesome. I gave it the usual taste and wow. 
I build the new Smok dual coil deck and filled her up! And started at a low wattage of around 20 and worked my way up! This is such a sweet nice flavour. Chain vaping it and it doesnt seem to loose its taste!

I want to finish off the tank and give it a go with one of the new quad coils at very high wattage to see how it will hold up but so far even in the dripper on my series box it is awesome!

The only downside I have to this is that the 70/30 mix doesnt wick fast enough on this dual coil rba in the Smok. For the price I have gone ahead and ordered a 100ml in 50/50 blend for my everyday use! I had @CYB3R N1NJ4 try it aswell and he is equally impressed with his choice. @Frostbite from what I have tried these are awesome Juices! Many, many thumbs up

Similar to:

Golden Drops Teddy Bears

Avoid if:

You don't like fruity gummy flavours

Nom Rating:

Off the chart nom!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Frostbite (27/8/15)

Thanks @6ghost9 

Awesome review! We are super pleased that you guys like our juice  Your 100ml bottles are in production and will be in your possession in no time  

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (2/11/15)

Alpha Centauri finally goes live and my review is ready as is my body.

*Company*: Atomix Vapes
*Product Name*: Alpha Centauri

*Reviewer*: Me , obviously

*Mod*: Kbox mini
*Watts/Volts*: 35W

*Tank*: Billow V2
*Coil Resistance*: 0.6 ohm Dual
*Wicking Material*: Cotton Bacon

*Strength*: 3mg
*Blend*: 70/30
*Price*: 30ml @ R140
*Website*: atomixvapes.co.za

*Website blurb*: 
We will leave this one up to you to decipher, Strawberry notes on the inhale and a host of fruity flavor on the exhale. A sweet but subtle vape.

*Reviewer Notes*:
A summery fruity vape. 

The *faintest* twist of menthol/mint to cool down the inhale with a thick dragon fruit + strawberry exhale. 
Very clean taste. Nice throat hit. Leaves a cool lingering taste like a mojito next to a pool on a scorching day. 
Menthol/mint is barely notable but enough to tint the flavor.

It's such a subtle flavor but not bland by any means at the same time. The flavor profile seems straight forward but you can quickly start finding the finer nuances in this one, as it happily gives them should your tongue ask.

What I love is that you taste the flavor, nothing in there is a supporting player. Each note stand on it's own but also compliments the other.

*This is by and far, the best juice I have had the pleasure of vaping.*
Perfect ADV.

*Similar to*: Nothing I've had personally.

*Avoid if*: Sho I wouldn't avoid at least giving this a spin unless you honestly hate fruit, fun or life.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Frostbite (2/11/15)

Had a good chuckle at this review, thank you Mr @GlacieredPyro . As mentioned we do sell by the barrel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (10/11/15)

This is a review of Atomix Vapes Area 51 [70:30] e-juice 3mg. I decided to do this review as I return from out of space somewhere , where this juice has taken me.

*Product description.*
Beam me up Scotty! A little known fact that aliens actually do exist and love to feast on our earthly melons.

A definite all day vape, this Melon vape will leave you wanting more. Not overpowering or toned down, just the right balance of all things melon.

VGG [70:30]

*Equipment used*

EhPro SPD A5, kanger subtank mini v2 with twisted 26gage Kanthal at 0.3 wicked with cotton bacon v2.running at 23watts
Smok X-cube 2 , TFV4 dual 26 twisted Kanthal at 0.2 with cotton bacon v2. Running at 33watts 
Smok X-cube 2 , hell boy RDA at 0.14 dual twisted 26 with Cotton bacon v2 Scottish wick style. Running at 65watts

*The review *

The review is gonna be very simple. On every device I experienced the same thing , absolutely amazing out of this world FLAVOUR. All I can say is that this taste exactly like the melon delights it's supposed to and has probably worked it's way up to one of my favourite juices I've had. I went through the 30ml in a night ! 

All I can say is go get yourself some of this I haven't had another melon flavour but besides the fact of that this juice is my favourite fruity flavour by far! Added to how great this flavour is, is the other great flavours @Frostbite has aswell as his products all at great prices. Thanks Duane for the good experience I'm currently returning to Earth vaping some Silver river by Atomix

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/11/15)

Been dying to try this melon, thanks for the review. Waiting for stock to come in on the 0mg


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> This is a review of Atomix Vapes Area 51 [70:30] e-juice 3mg. I decided to do this review as I return from out of space somewhere , where this juice has taken me.
> 
> *Product description.*
> Beam me up Scotty! A little known fact that aliens actually do exist and love to feast on our earthly melons.
> ...



Hi @Cruzz_33 
Thanks for the review!
Have moved it to the existing "Atomix Vapes - Juice Reviews" thread


----------



## Wyvern (25/11/15)

Company: Atomix Vapes
Product Name: *Fluffernutter*

Mod:Evic VTC Mini
Watts/Volts: 500F 48w

Atomiser:Goblin mini
Coil Resistance: .18 ss
Wicking Material: cotton bacon

Strength: 3mg
Blend: (cant remember dont have the bottle in front of me)
Price: currently for sale at R90 for 30ml
Website:http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/blue-bottle-sale

Website blurb: A pleasant well rounded peanut butter and marshmallow cookie flavour.
Reviewer Notes: Ok seriously how did you manage to get a jar of peanut butter into this bottle? It really tastes like I am easting PB out of the jar (the only way I like it ) Stunning smooth vape, it feels like you are getting hit over the head and dunked in PB on the inhale, with a light smokeyness on the exhale.

Avoid if: you dont like PB

holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

It isnt an ADV for me but then again I dont have one currently since I learnt I like different flavours at different times.

Product Name: *Saturn*

Mod:Evic VTC Mini
Watts/Volts: 470F 48w

Atomiser: Billow v2
Coil Resistance: .21 ss
Wicking Material: cotton bacon

Strength: 0mg
Blend: 70/30
Price: currently for sale at R90 for 30ml
Website:http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/blue-bottle-sale

Website blurb: Much like the planet Saturn, this fruity circle vape will leave you in awe! A full mouthed fruit circle flavour with added milk, cream and whipped cream for that extra special all day vape feeling.. We might have added a couple extra ingredients to make it even better but that's our little secret!
Reviewer Notes: This is a very nice frootloop flavour, its a bit on the sweet side for me, but you def taste all the fruitiness on the inhale and a light creamy cereal on the exhale. I honestly would like more of a cereal taste and not so sweet, but its a great vape whilst gaming 

Avoid if: you dont like fruity, sweet cereals

nomnomnom

It isnt an ADV for me but then again I dont have one currently since I learnt I like different flavours at different times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Alpha Centauri finally goes live and my review is ready as is my body.
> 
> *Company*: Atomix Vapes
> *Product Name*: Alpha Centauri
> ...


Wow This stuff is good hey! Just got a bottle from the helpful team @ atomix

Like you said, subtle enough for a perfect ADV! My noob pallet doesnt quite get the menthol at all but I willl play around with setups


----------

